# He is Crazy



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

http://rapidshare.de/files/10718396/ma_o__ov.AVI.html

Now he is in 60 gal tank and he is 3.5 inch. also soon i will put manuelli and rhom videos.


----------



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

There is nothing to say this video other from "Magnificent".

Congratulations man!!!


----------



## wycked (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice mac.

I wonder if everyones fish is that agressive?

anybody have maculatus?
really nice to have a fish like him.


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for your nice oppinions.But i think not many people likes it


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

HighPiranha said:


> Thanks for your nice oppinions.But i think not many people likes it


I'd love to watch it...but for some reason I can't play this video at work...I'll let you know what I think when I get home and watch it.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

HighPiranha said:


> Thanks for your nice oppinions.But i think not many people likes it


Awsome beast! Why you think that people dont like it?


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

İm really suprised because there are so many readers for the article but comments are few


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

People are sometimes lazy to resbonse. Every fingerchaser serra are awsome. And even those too who dont chase


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

Cant view the video for some reason. Ahh i hate lookin on here at work


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks alot for the comments, but i will continue to share, making a comment or not is your choice..


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

It didnt work for me, I could only hear the audio but the video wasnt playing.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

I know this old but man that is one awesome fish you have there bro


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a sweet fish you have


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you for your comments it will be better :laugh:


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Happy Mac


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nicccceeee what kinda gravel or whatever is that


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i think im gettning a gold spilo very soon, i hope it turns out to be a finger chaser =)


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Cool mac its like a piranha with an oscars personaility


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

im using lav-it as a gravel, it doents disturbs the fish because of its dark color.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

I can't see the video too. Only the audio is working


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

HighPiranha said:


> Happy Mac


your pic describe a thousand word.


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

cool pics


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Dude I loved your video. Your mac is an awsome finger chanser. Every piranha owners dream =P. Well, mine anyways.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

I CANT SEE THE VID


----------

